

Chasing an active Social Engineering Fraud at Amazon Kindle - dennisgorelik
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ChasingAnActiveSocialEngineeringFraudAtAmazonKindle.aspx

======
65a
Although the person used the colloquialism "No worries", there are distinct
elements of non-native speaking. The sentences using the word may are
particularly stilted, and the grammar is quite awkward at times.

I wonder if the goal here was for the 3G SIM.

